# Hullo you.



## shinyford (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi all - my name's Nic, and I'm from London, UK.

I've been writing for years - mainly, but not exclusively, SF - but had something of a fallow patch from early 90s to late 00s. Getting back into things, I re-hooked myself by writing screenplays and prose stories around Doctor Who (which has always been a bit of an obsession for me) via an online community. I now write semi-professionally, including a monthly genre audiobook review column for Starburst Magazine in the UK. For those that don't know, semi-professionally is like professionally but with far less money involved. If any.

Regarding the Who stories that got me back into writing: I tend not to describe these stories as fan-fiction, as it has always been far more about the story-telling, for me, than the usual fan fixations; nonetheless, fan fiction is what it is of course, and therefore not really suitable for around here. (A pity, because much of it I'm actually quite proud of - but fair enough.)

TBH one of the things I'm looking forward to from WF is the impetus to pull away from the gravity well of fanfic. It'll be great to get out of the Whoniverse and back into this, or another, one.

Looking forward to my time here.

Cheers

Nic


----------



## Leyline (Jun 10, 2013)

Great to have you here, Nic.

I can vouch for the excellence of your _Who_ work, and would like to inform everyone of the fantastic effort you put in on that other forum in encouraging and helping new and younger writers, and how you went to the wall to defend some of them from 'criticism' that was little more than blatant insult.

He's a great guy, folks. And a fine writer.

-George


----------



## Gargh (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi Nic and welcome! There's a great alt fiction sub-forum here which I'm sure you'll enjoy and some great SF writers too. I'm sure you'll fit right in, especially with such a wealth of experience to draw from. I look forward to reading your work


----------



## jayelle_cochran (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi Nic and welcome!  Whose your doctor?  Mine's the 10th.  I'm a Dr. Who fan but haven't watched it in a few seasons.  *shrugs*

I'm so glad that writing fanfic (especially fanfic that's not of the usual stock) has helped you get out of a writing slump.  I sometimes find it amazing the sort of things that can pull you up out of something like that.  I look forward to reading some of your sci-fi stories as those are amongst my favs.    As Leyline said, there's a sub-forum in fiction that you will probably enjoy.  

In my opinion, if you're being paid to write, even if only a little, then you're a professional.    Don't sell yourself short based on the kind of paycheck you may get.  Very few professional writers make the big bucks anyhow.  Be proud of the work you've had, especially since it's not easy to do.   

*hugs*
Jayelle


----------



## philistine (Jun 10, 2013)

Welcome!

Do you by any chance drive a Ford? If so, I'm terribly sorry.


----------



## SarahStrange (Jun 10, 2013)

Hello sweetie.

David Tennant is my god. My goodness, that man is gorgeous. Matt Smith... eh. I'm not devastated he's leaving, but not happy either. Time for some fresh blood!

Glad to have another whovian round these parts. I'm crap at writing fan fiction, but a pro at reading it. Stargate Sg-1 is my personal poison. Loyal fan here. #-o

Welcome and good luck!


----------



## Al D (Jun 10, 2013)

All hail the mighty Nic!

(Strange here, isn't it? There are stories about... whats. And whys. But no Whos.)


----------



## IanMGSmith (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi and welcome Nic, 

 We will all benefit greatly from your knowlege and experience. 

Ian


----------



## shinyford (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks, all, for such a great welcome.

To answer your questions: my Doctor is all of them, I'm afraid - yes, I'm that far gone. (And if anyone has a burning desire to read my hoophic, I can point you to appropriate places. But I wouldn't sully WF with a direct link, of course.  ) Sarah, in turn I look forward to finding some of your SG stuff around and about.

I don't drive a Ford: I would, but the universe might implode.

Greatly looking forward to taking part round here. Thanks for the welcome once again.


----------



## Travers (Jun 10, 2013)

Welcome to WF, Nic.

Have a look around and get stuck in, good to have you here.


----------



## Trilby (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi Nic, welcome to the forums! Love your user name.


----------



## Gumby (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi Nic, welcome to the site. I'm glad you decided to join us, and it seems you are already known to several members here, so should feel at home...even without the whoniverse.


----------



## Ariel (Jun 15, 2013)

Welcome to the forums, Nic.


----------

